# How far can hogs smell?



## norm9 (Apr 5, 2006)

There's two guys on my lease that are close by the area where my blind is and they have hogs coming to their area pretty regularly. In a little over 3 months since I've had my game cam out there I don't have one picture of any hogs nor have I seen any in 12 hunts. Most people are probably thinking, so what's the problem? I only have a doe left that I can shoot so I've been trying to get some hogs to show up. Everyone is complaining about the hogs and wanting people to put more of them down but I just don't see them and I know they're within at least a 1/2 mile area around me. I put out some sour corn a month ago and nothing touched it for weeks. I doubt any of that commercial pig stuff is going to work. How far could they really smell that stuff anyway? I'm thinking about just slinging corn around further away from my feeder and maybe they'll find it and work their way back to the source. Any ideas?


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Im not sure how far they can smell, but i know they like the smell of strawberry jello! i had a hog or two on cam for like a month. opening weekend i poured some corn in a pile and covered it with 2 packs of strawberry jello and i had about 20 pigs there on cam within 3 hours. they returned every night for over a week! 

last weekend i poured some corn out with cmerdeer in one pile and some pink hog liquid stuff from academy and sure enough they hung out for 4 hours that night eating all my goodies.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

you need a hog magnet. :biggrin:


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

What is that thing?


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I like that. Great Idea. Good way to get them to hang around. May have to put one of those out. 
We shot or trapped 4 hogs last weekend.


----------



## firemitch2 (Sep 5, 2006)

How do you secure the chain to the drum?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

snappy3923 said:


> What is that thing?


A hog magnet.

They play with it until it runs out of corn. Barrel has holes in the side, 4 rows one can be seen, just a bit bigger than a kernal of corn. You pour a bag of corn in and lay it on its side. Its chained to the stake and they push it around in circles. Great fun to watch them in action. Irresistible to a hog.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

firemitch2 said:


> How do you secure the chain to the drum?


see the flat plate on the bottom of the barrel? There is another on top with a rod welded between them. neither plate is attached to the barrel so the barrel will roll and not twist the chain. The chain is attached to the top plate with a heavy duty D-ring.

A friend of mine made a few for the ranch of varying design. The one I like best has a rod welded to the ring on the stake that is longer than the chain. The chain in the picture gets wound up on the stake sometimes but with the rod that doesn't happen.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought there might have been a dog in that barrel.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Hogs like water and it might be possible that your friends are closer to a pond or creek. There are places on our lease that get all the hogs and other places that get none. Yes they can smell better than a deer but have poor eye site. Ask your friends if you can hunt there blind for a pig.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Like mentioned they can smell VERY good, and their eyesight isn't as bad as folks like to think. They aren't as weary in most cases as deer since they have no natural predation, but they are smart enough to learn what people look like and get the heck out of dodge when they see them. 

I would just let your bud know you want to put some hogs in the freezer.If they are so worried about them they should not have an issue with you doing so. Let them hunt your set for a buck if they need one and I am sure they won't mind. 

We have tried everything out there to draw them into one area and it works sometimes and sometimes not. Like mentioned if they have water close by they are going to stick tight to that area. Also if they have a food source like an oak, or pecan flat that the hogs have been working they will hang close there as well. They usually stick tight to the natural foods and simply hit the corn or other treats as a side snack when passing by. Once they run low on the natural stuff, or the water gets scarce, they will spread out further. 

Good luck, hope you get plenty.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

norm9 said:


> I'm thinking about just slinging corn around further away from my feeder and maybe they'll find it and work their way back to the source. Any ideas?


This is the last thing I would do, once you get hogs coming to a feeder, especially if it gets wet----you are screwed. Hogs will make a waller under your feeder turning the ground to muddy slop. I would find where they are feeding naturally and put up a tree stand or a climber and then throw out some soured/soaked corn and go from there. And yes, strawberry jello soaked corn with maybe a couple of beers poured in is heaven to a hog, good luck getting some pork. rs


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They like diesel soaked corn also.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> They like diesel soaked corn also.


Yes they do, good for baiting traps with tops especially. rs


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Those barrels work really well. 
Here's a video of one of mine.






video of a big hog hanging out at another barrel.


----------



## norm9 (Apr 5, 2006)

Only problem is, the landowner doesn't let people hunt other peoples blinds even if your friend says it's ok to use theirs. One of the annoying rules on our place.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I do not know how far they can smell food but I know the old big solitary boars can scent a humans smell at least 150 yards if they are downwind of you, had it happen more than once, maybe even farther.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

norm9 said:


> Only problem is, the landowner doesn't let people hunt other peoples blinds even if your friend says it's ok to use theirs. One of the annoying rules on our place.


So put up a ladder stand or tripod close by their blind area, so as not to hunt their specific blind, or would that not be acceptable either? It seems this might be a logical solution to the hog problem, especially if the landowner wants them gone.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We used to get day-old Pizza dough from Pizza Inn, you can probabally find some if you ask around. We would bait our trap with SMALL bits of the dough to get trap shy hogs, also we would hang a 1/4-1/2 full bucket with the dough and some water, we had weep holes in the bucket so as to let it drain a little, hang the bucket so the hogs can't get to it and you have a long distance lure. You can also 1/2 fill a bucket with corn and thro some dough in with the corn to get it 'working' then in a day or so bait with the corn. DO NOT feed the dough as they will IMPLODE. BTW hogs love Pizza also....WW


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hogs' Senses*

How they can smell something over their stench is beyond me!

I did recently realize something about hogs that amazed me! It was on my last two trips to Rocksprings. We have a huge black boar in our area that can hear a diesel start up 1/4 mile away or hear my slider window open 100 yards away! I will, and I say will, give this ugly critter a dirt nap soon!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Actually you shouldn't be amazed, I'd be willing to bet they can smell that far also afterall its just a little over 400yrds. Something else you could try is wrap a toesack around a tree and soak it down with used motor oil, once found they will return often to rub against it for flea and tick repellant this will last for months....WW


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Actually you shouldn't be amazed, I'd be willing to bet they can smell that far also afterall its just a little over 400yrds. Something else you could try is wrap a toesack around a tree and soak it down with used motor oil, once found they will return often to rub against it for flea and tick repellant this will last for months....WW


Thats the ticket right there....they cant resist motor oil......ive put it in mud holes and on burlap sacks and they will go to it before going to food

try it......but you might regret it....they will come and they might stay


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Love that barrel!


----------

